
Political Reporters Cover a Business Candidate - dataker
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/127079241801/political-reporters-cover-a-business-candidate
======
jusben1369
The problem here is that you have to agree with the implied assumption of this
article. That a business negotiator is superior to a political one and can
move into a political landscape and use business negotiation tactics and win.
Both systems and approaches have been around _forever_ so I'm not comfortable
accepting the implied assumption. Otherwise I suspect we would see it more
often but the opposite usually happens. Great business leaders more often than
not become lousy politicians because they don't have the ability to coerce non
dependent people to their POV.

